# Cable Wall Mount Hanger



## anshu (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey,
A member posted something like this in a previous post.
13-1/2" WALL MOUNT HANGER
Thats, HF SKU 97534. Unfortunately its store only. I have poked around Amazon, Grainger and McMaster for something similar, is it just a name thing because I cannot seem to find one! Anyone with some ideas out there?

Thanks!
Anshu


----------



## Footer (Aug 25, 2011)

They do have a location over in Jersey, you could call and see if they have them. Its a bit of a trip, but I don't know anything else that has that type of load capacity.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 25, 2011)

Something wrong with a 
3/4 in. x 12 in. Black Steel Nipple-584-120HC at The Home Depot 
screwed into a
3/4 in. Galvanized Malleable Iron Floor Flange-511-604HC at The Home Depot 
or similar?


----------



## MisterTim (Aug 26, 2011)

What I did: a 3' length of 2x6 with 3 8" long threaded rods with bolts countersunk in the back. Anchor that into the wall with 6 toggle bolts, and you're good to go. 3 of these a few feet apart vertically and that's how we store all our big cables. Paint the wood to match the wall if you're feeling stylish.

This was made with parts lying around the basement, so it was free; it may not be cost effective to do it this way as compared to the earlier link posted.


----------



## anshu (Aug 26, 2011)

I suppose the pipe and flange is the way to go! I really liked the slick finish, and the price of the HF unit....


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 26, 2011)

Honestly, I would just run over to my local Fleet Farm or Menards or Lowes and pick up an aluminum hook that mounts on the wall. It will serve the same purpose, but you can get the locally.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 26, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> ...I would just run over to my local Fleet Farm or Menards or Lowes ...


Pretty sure there aren't any Farm 'n' Fleet or Tractor Supply Co. in anshu's New York City. Might be able to find something at IKEA though.


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 27, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Pretty sure there aren't any Farm 'n' Fleet or Tractor Supply Co. in anshu's New York City. Might be able to find something at IKEA though.


 
Fail on NYC if I may say so. Fleet Farm has everything...


----------



## anshu (Aug 27, 2011)

Haha. Sadly not, I do miss my tool stores. For know its whatever I can get on grainger for the most part. Never heard of a fleet farm.....

I thought about hooks, but I am looking for something for spools of cable as well

Also, trusting something from Ikea to hold up weight?Dubious at best!


----------

